# colorado??



## JoanL

There has to be some other ladies on here from Colorado???
While I am absolutely thrilled to be able to interact with "the girls" from everywhere, I'd love to hear from some local ones...I am in Littleton


----------



## patocenizo

I don't know where Littleton is located but I will be in the Beaver Creek area this fall. Any suggestions for Yarn Shops in that area?


----------



## knitart

Hi Littleton, I'm from Lakewood, we're almost neighbors!


----------



## deluda

I'll be there in about 7 months. Does that count? My husband took a job in Aurora and will be there during the contract phase. When he is brought on full time then I will quit my job and move with him. Where we will live, I don't know but I would most definitely like to stay in touch with everyone.


----------



## cmuench

I am located in Broomfield. That is a ways from Littleton but at least in the same state . I am not too far off of I-25 and 144th.


----------



## lagreen47

I live in Woodland Park, it is 20 miles NW of Colorado Springs, glad to see Colo represented here!! Love this site. Lana


----------



## fibernut

Hi, I live in southeastern Aurora, CO. Came from Cleveland 15 years ago and WOW do I love the sunshine here!!! I also enjoy all the different people on this forum but it is nice to here from someone from "home". Judy


----------



## Linda B

Denver. I 'm new to KP; guess I need to check postings regularly.

I ski & hike, love the mountains. I enjoy evenings w/ my two labs on either side of me (on the couch!) while I knit.


----------



## cmuench

Wow, nice to see so many in Colorado, even if we are sprad around the state. Are you knitters or crocheters? I enjoy both so it gives me more variety (and it helps my wrists to vary the movement a bit).


----------



## fiddlerbird555

Roxborough, here. But I really have to hit the job stuff now.


----------



## marthareyburn

Hi. I live in Lake City, a little town in the western part of the Rockies. It is on Hwy. 149 between Gunnison and Creede. We have a very active knitting group. You all should come see us and enjoy our breathtaking scenery.


----------



## ksharkey

Colorado Springs here... I am also in "God's country! I am sure there are lots more of us here!


----------



## britknit

I am also in Colorado Springs. Learned to knit fromy grandmother many years ago, but have just recently started again.


----------



## Linda B

marthareyburn said:


> Hi. I live in Lake City, a little town in the western part of the Rockies. It is on Hwy. 149 between Gunnison and Creede. We have a very active knitting group. You all should come see us and enjoy our breathtaking scenery.


Wow! I love Lake City!! Did a Colorado Outward Bound Course in the Elk Mts around there, decades ago. My mom and I stopped by on a trip four yrs ago while viewing the fall colors.

To Cmuench: I knit, but crochet a few basic stitches. I used to teach troubled kids to crochet; it seemed easier for them to pick up than knitting, and they really enjoyed making things, often for other people.


----------



## MOANNE

I real this site every day and decided it was time to join to say "hi" to Colorado readers amd everyone else also. Most of my knitting is for Linus but I do enjoy seeing what everyone is doing. You all inspire me. I live in northern colorado.


----------



## Homeshppr

I'm another Lakewood neighbor. Wouldn't it be fun to get a group together so we could meet in person and share our work with each other????

If anyone wants a GREAT Colorado charity to knit baby items for, check out the website for

www:warmheartswarmbabies.org

Their distribution center is in Brighton, but they have coordinators who live in different areas and collect/distribute work to over 80 agencies throughout the state. They accept ALL KINDS of items for newborns and children and can often help supply materials for regulars who create for them. They are a FANTASTIC group of talented, caring ladies!!!!!


----------



## lagreen47

I like to crochet and knit, have joined a knitting group on Thursday nights and finding it most enjoyable. Have done both crafts most of my life (I think) love it muchly!!


----------



## DottieD

WOW, I didn't think there were any Colorado people on KP, let alone several actually in Aurora which is where I'm located. My favorite little "friendly" yarn shop, Modern Ewe, just closed. Would anyone like to get together to meet and knit or crochet?


----------



## MOANNE

I would love to get together with other Colorado knitters. Imagine all the new people to meet and all the great WIP, etc to feast our eyes on.


----------



## knitart

would love to get together with other colorado folks. I knit mostly but have done a fair amount of crocheting too. I don't have a lot of extra time but will be there if someone sets something up!


----------



## kpwatson

I live outside of Winter Park. Summers are glorious and lots of snow in the winter but that makes for great skiing!! Most name brand yarns I order online but there is a fiber mill about 15 miles from me at Lonesome Stone Alpaca Farm. I have bought their yarns but usually try to get yarn called for in patterns. Enjoy this forum.


----------



## siewclark

I am in Parker. I machine & hand knit (a few years), crochet (a few years) & spin (a few months). I don't drive so I am house bound. Great to know so many people in CO are here.


----------



## Jeannine

fibernut said:


> Hi, I live in southeastern Aurora, CO. Came from Cleveland 15 years ago and WOW do I love the sunshine here!!! I also enjoy all the different people on this forum but it is nice to here from someone from "home". Judy


I live in southeast Aurora, CO too. I'm originally from central New Jersey (Exit 9) and have been out here since spring of 1991. Love the snow and do NOT miss the humidity one bit! Wonderful people here too. I do miss the fall colors though. Not many orange and reds out here.


----------



## JoanL

so glad to hear from people here..if anyone wants to get together send me a PM 
I dont drive far , and cannot walk well but if anyone is willing to visit I make a killer lunch.
Any of you that miss the humidity don't have to any more!!


----------



## Manevalin Knapp

I live in Aurora Colorado. Would love to get together with other knitting girls. I am from Kansas City, Missouri


----------



## iDesign

New to knitting paradise. Live and knit (or is it Knit and live ;-) in Castle Rock.


----------



## ctknoll25

I am in Loveland (the city, not the ski area) and would love to meet with other knitters. Lived for many years in the Littleton area, in So. California, and Maine. Love this site and the worldwide sharing that it provides.


----------



## lindiny

Greetings from Denver's Wahington Park area. Heading to Silverthorn in the high country on Sat for a family reunion! Best state in the union!!! See our beautiful aspens?


----------



## WendeB

Hello, Littleton! I live in Englewood and have been reading postings for several months, but this is the first time I have posted. It should be fun to watch for more comments from fellow Colorado people.


----------



## lindiny

I shopped Modern Ewe also!. Would be very interested in a local knitting 'stitch and bitch' group.


----------



## Happy in retirement

I'm at the east side of Colorado Springs. After quitting my teaching job, I went back back to knittings. Sure is more relaxing and peaceful.


----------



## DottieD

Maybe we could plan once a month. It would have to be on a Saturday as I work full time. JoanL offered to meet in Littleton since she doesn't drive far. Does a Saturday work at all for us knitters?


----------



## lilak

I am in Arvada, so I'm about 20 miles from you. Wouldn't it be fun to get a group together from the front range to knit/crochet and talk? Lila


----------



## lilak

Saturday is great for me, but I'm more of a crocheter than a knitter (have lots of needles, but little skill). Lila


----------



## KiltieLass

I live in Lakewood (Wads & Belleview)!


----------



## JoanL

Saturday is sometimes not good for me ,unless my husbands works...so lets make some plans and see what happens


----------



## wooly

I live in Estes Park!! Talk about beautiful!! I love it here!! And I really like this site!! Oh, i knit & crochet!!


----------



## nmcnally

I am in Westminster and have a group come over on Sundays to laugh and learn together. We do knitting and crochet.


----------



## Colorado knits

I somehow missed this topic earlier. I'm in Northern Colorado -- Longmont. We lived in Denver forever until we moved here 13 years ago.

For people in the Littleton area, if you are not aware, there is a wonderful local yarn shop in downtown Littleton on Prince Street called A Knitted Peace -- http://aknittedpeace.com/

My sister lives in Littleton, so occasionally I get to visit the shop.


----------



## tallieu

JoanL said:


> There has to be some other ladies on here from Colorado???
> While I am absolutely thrilled to be able to interact with "the girls" from everywhere, I'd love to hear from some local ones...I am in Littleton


I'm in Littleton and have talked to another knitter/crocheter on Knitting paradise who lives just a mile away.


----------



## src3410

*holds up hand* Northeast Colorado. Err Fleming specifically. And I see everyone else is like 500 miles away >.< Dang living in the twilight zone.


----------



## SarahRussell

Hi All, East Denver almost to Aurora here. Alas, we're leaving soon to go to PA for the school year (hubby's a prof at Penn State), but would love to join you all during the summer when we're here. I'll post when I get back and see if you're still getting together.

Also thanks for the charity site www:warmheartswarmbabies.org

I want to start that kind of knitting -- well, after I get all the scarf and hat projects done for Christmas! Sarah


----------



## skfowler

Joan,
I'm in SW Denver. On Tuesday evening there is knit nite at Wooden Spools on South Broadway from 6 o'clock to 8:30 ish. The address is 2805 South Broadway. It would be fun if you could come!


----------



## Sureyna

JoanL said:


> There has to be some other ladies on here from Colorado???
> While I am absolutely thrilled to be able to interact with "the girls" from everywhere, I'd love to hear from some local ones...I am in Littleton


Click on your User List (top of screen) and find by location (Littleton or Colorado). You may be surprised by how many of us Coloradoans there are!!


----------



## Saidee

I'm in Loveland. I knit and crochet (along with several other crafts.) Every Wednesday I go up to the Fort Collins Senior Center for a craft group meeting where we basically just "stitch & bitch." LOL!


----------



## heatherh

Hello all,

Wheat Ridge, CO - North of Lakewood, South of Westminster etc. etc. Knitter for many years. Can't travel too much but depending on the time and place I could probably make to a get together. Would love to meet with fellow needle nuts.

Heather


----------



## Colorado knits

Saidee said:


> I'm in Loveland. I knit and crochet (along with several other crafts.) Every Wednesday I go up to the Fort Collins Senior Center for a craft group meeting where we basically just "stitch & bitch." LOL!


I knit on Wednesday mornings at the Longmont Senior Center. We normally have a group of 35-45 people.


----------



## Jeannine

I need to hit Powerball because I'm spending entirely too much time working and not nearly enough time knitting!


----------



## Dino

I didn't know there were so many people out there. I am from Aurora Colorado. With a group ladies that meet 3 times a week some of us do both knitting and crochet. We do our projects and give them to needy people. hospitals We are a fun group and always looking for more. On facebook under Yak'nYarn. Really i'm from California.


----------



## Dot Smith

Welcome, Lakewood--Knitart...I grew up in Lakewood and went to high school there. Now I'm in TX with the heat. We miss CO terribly and go there as often as possible. Will be heading there next month. Have you always lived there?


----------



## swcrazzy

Hi all. I am in Westminster. Next year we will be moving to Haxtun. NE of Denver


----------



## cleosmum

ksharkey....I am from b.c. canada but son & d in law live in Colorado Springs...so hubby & I hope someday to hit the road and see them.


----------



## priceless77

I am also in Loveland. On Thursday morning we have a meetup group at yarn shop in Fort Collins. Lots of nice ladies. I have been in Loveland just over a year. Too bad our only little yarn shop closed last year.


----------



## mizzpat

Hi! I also lived in Parker, Co for 8 years and Loved it! We lived in the Pinery area and I really miss the beautiful weather there. I now live in Missouri which is also a great place to live, but is quite humid.


----------



## knitart

Dot Smith said:


> Welcome, Lakewood--Knitart...I grew up in Lakewood and went to high school there. Now I'm in TX with the heat. We miss CO terribly and go there as often as possible. Will be heading there next month. Have you always lived there?


 Dot, I moved to lakewood in 1996, I really love it here! The weather is great (I moved from Wisconsin). We live close to Belmar, the area is expanding and not as quiet as it used to be, but everything is close and still has a kind of "small town feel"


----------



## courier770

I'm in the Loveland area too (city not ski area). Moved here a little over 4 years from Chicago...love it!


----------



## Homeshppr

Happy in retirement said:


> I'm at the east side of Colorado Springs. After quitting my teaching job, I went back back to knittings. Sure is more relaxing and peaceful.


I, too, worked in the Public School system (Jefferson County) for almost 20 years as an educational assistant (9 years+) then as principals' secretary (10 years) --and retired four years ago. I don't for a minute miss the stress, but back-to-school time always makes me nostalgic.

It's wonderful to get back to the knitting I sat aside when my family life became hectic years ago. I'm a much calmer, focused knitter these days and love trying lots of new ideas I've found here on the forum. Great bunch of talented people here!!!


----------



## MaryW

Hi...I am from Loveland, CO & am so happy that I joined. One of my first things I did, was to purchase a copy 0f the Sweet Home Alabama shawl pattern from Vickie Mann...Now, I need to learn how to knit...!!! But, Iam learning so much just reading all the comments every day.


----------



## iris925

I'm from Colorado Springs. We really love it here and wish that we had moved here sooner! I knit and crochet.


----------



## jenniew9867

Hi, I saw this post and thought I would say Hi to everyone. I am Florence.


----------



## Dot Smith

Knitart--Just looked at wedding book (can you believe) and I taught 2nd gr. at Belmar Elem. 1965-66. It was really fram land/rural then. Haven't been in that area in a long time. Enjoy being in CO. I have a long time pen pal from Wisc. Finally met her a few yrs. ago.


----------



## Dot Smith

Knitart--Just looked at wedding book (can you believe) and I taught 2nd gr. at Belmar Elem. 1965-66. It was really fram land/rural then. Haven't been in that area in a long time. Enjoy being in CO. I have a long time pen pal from Wisc. Finally met her a few yrs. ago.


----------



## MOANNE

Is this the gathering at My Sister Knits? Mo


----------



## priceless77

No the group meets at Daily Fiber on College ave at magnolia on Thursday Morning at 11:00 am. If you look up Meet up groups for knitting it will show you the site. I wish My Sister Knits would host one also.


----------



## JoanL

Why are almost all the Colorado people "in hiding"????


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I'm here, too! Live in Arvada, work in Boulder (the Gunbarrell area). Any interest in a once a month knit group?


----------



## JoanL

everyone is so far away...sure we should get tog.


----------



## templetb

I also live in Loveland. It seems like there are quite a few of us.


----------



## dalli

Noticed reply fro Lakewood colorado, Hurray have been looking for fellow knitter from there, spent many weeks there as a sister city visitor, loved it and all the people still correspond with a friend there. Dalli


----------



## cmuench

Where in BC? I grew up in Salmon Arm and Kelowna and my family is still up there. I have been in Broomfield Colorado now for many years but am heading up to Kelowna to see my Mom and Brother in Sept. I know BC is a big province, but you never know.


----------



## cmuench

I might be interested, depending on the night/day of week. I work full time in interlocken and live in Broomfield. I knit and crochet but would love to meet some other fellow crafters.


----------



## cleosmum

Hi cmuench...we live on vancouver island,moved from Burnaby 21yrs ago and now live in Cobble Hill,so much like country living here. Yes have been to Salmon Arm & Kelowna. Mom & Dad lived there many years ago before moving to Penticton. Enjoy your visit with Mom!!!


----------



## donna712

I'm a native of Colorado and have lived in Colorado Springs all my life except for 7 years in Connecticut after we got married. Best place ever to live in, mountains, sunshine, gorgeous rainbows after spectacular thunder and lightning storms. 

Wish I had more time to knit, but I seem to spend most of my spare time READING ON THIS FORUM!!!!!

Always up for a get together.


----------



## grandmajanie

I live in Brighton and we have a great yarn shop here. It's called "Deer Pants" on Bridge Street.


----------



## cmuench

Thanks for the tip on the Brighton yarn shop. I will have to check it out. Just visited the one in Boulder on Friday. It may be a little dangerous for me to go too often


----------



## cmuench

Thanks for the tip on the Brighton yarn shop. I will have to check it out. Just visited the one in Boulder on Friday. It may be a little dangerous for me to go too often


----------



## courier770

I used to work in Boulder and the yarn shop there was on my delivery route...dangerous place to spend my lunch break! Also, I drive through Brighton on the way to visit my son, will have to stop there next time I go through.

The shops in Ft. Collins are wonderful, as is the shop in Estes Park! Showers of Flowers on Colfax is another "high risk" area. I'm on vacation later this month and hope to stop in the Lamb Shoppe..has anyone been there?


----------



## Homeshppr

I don't venture far away from my Lakewood home, but I have visited "Showers of Flowers" several times. It isn't huge, but has a good selection--and I love the atmosphere there.


----------



## courier770

Showers of Flowers has a bag sale every year that's just fantastic!


----------



## Sazzy

I am in Fort Collins and would love to knit with some folks. I also go to Denver once a month, usually on Fridays.


----------



## Sazzy

patocenizo said:


> I don't know where Littleton is located but I will be in the Beaver Creek area this fall. Any suggestions for Yarn Shops in that area?


There is a little shop in Mintun, Colorado. Or it was there a couple years ago. Hubby and I were on our way to Las Vegas, from Fort Collins. He wanted to drive so I said ok, BUT I get to stop at yarn stores along the way. It was very good for his ego as all the ladies kept telling him how wonderful he was to stop at the stores for his wife! LOL He was very good to do it and the little store in MInturn was so friendly.


----------



## Sazzy

courier770 said:


> I used to work in Boulder and the yarn shop there was on my delivery route...dangerous place to spend my lunch break! Also, I drive through Brighton on the way to visit my son, will have to stop there next time I go through.
> 
> The shops in Ft. Collins are wonderful, as is the shop in Estes Park! Showers of Flowers on Colfax is another "high risk" area. I'm on vacation later this month and hope to stop in the Lamb Shoppe..has anyone been there?


I've been to the Lamb Shoppe several times and they have a nice selection. Also, there is a deli next door for refreshments!


----------



## Sazzy

Another nice store in the Denver area is Knit Knack in Arvada. She also has a coffee machine, so my daughter and I often enjoy a latte as we knit or look at pattern books. The owner is very friendly and helpful. Often another person has been in also knitting and they always welcome us to join them.


----------



## carolf.

Hi. I'm in Norwood,Co., a sm. town about 32 mi. from Telluride in the SW corner of the state. Used to live just outside Lakewood in the Bear Creek area. Started knitting when we moved here 7 yrs. ago and love it. Carol


----------



## priceless77

There is a meet up group that meets on Tuesday evenings and Thursday mornings at the Daily Fiber store on College ave at Magnolia. Nice little shop that lets us use the table in back. I only go on Thursdays at 11:00 am and we sit and knit and talk for about 2 hours. Nice group of ladies, some weeks we have quite a few and then some weeks there is just 3-4. You can sign up under meet up groups on the internet look for knitting groups in Fort Collins. They then will send you reminders of upcoming knitting groups meets. Hope to see you there.
Chris


----------



## Colorado knits

priceless77 said:


> No the group meets at Daily Fiber on College ave at magnolia on Thursday Morning at 11:00 am. If you look up Meet up groups for knitting it will show you the site. I wish My Sister Knits would host one also.


I live in Longmont but go to My Sister Knits once in a while -- lovely store and owner.


----------



## courier770

Sazzy, thanks for the info..I'll be sure to visit the shop. My Sister Knit's is such a cool shop! The property is lovely and wow have they done so much with that coach house. The little chicken coop in the courtyard just adds to the ambiance. Though, I usually seriously "wound" my credit card anytime I stop there!


----------



## Sazzy

LOL! My credit card shows quite a bit of wear and tear from knitting shops as well!


----------



## courier770

Somewhere in the bowels of Visa..there's an agent saying "she's due for a yarn fix!".


----------



## Barb R

JoanL said:


> There has to be some other ladies on here from Colorado???
> While I am absolutely thrilled to be able to interact with "the girls" from everywhere, I'd love to hear from some local ones...I am in Littleton


I lived in Parker for 13 yrears and heart is still there! Does that count??


----------



## lilak

I just passed the Lamb Shoppe today with no time to stop. Hope I'll be able to visit it soon. Looks lovely.


----------



## Barb R

Hi mizzpat,
I lived in Parker for 13 yrs and lived not far from Pine Lane Elem. School - I too miss the weather! Where do you live in Missouri? We've been here since 1986



mizzpat said:


> Hi! I also lived in Parker, Co for 8 years and Loved it! We lived in the Pinery area and I really miss the beautiful weather there. I now live in Missouri which is also a great place to live, but is quite humid.


----------



## MOANNE

Appears there are many Colorado knitters. Could we get together on a Saturday? Denver would likely be the most central location for everyone. How about meeting in a park in September? Just bring lawn chair and sack lunch. I know some cities have a knit-out at a shopping center so would that be a possibility? I live in Ft. Collins so would need help in picking a place that would be good. Is there anything in Arvada? Let's discuss it, get all opinions, and see if we can do it. Mo


----------



## priceless77

I live in Loveland and would love to get together wit some ladies and knit. Just pick a spot, I'm new to Colorado so don't know Denver very well.


----------



## Sazzy

MOANNE said:


> Appears there are many Colorado knitters. Could we get together on a Saturday? Denver would likely be the most central location for everyone. How about meeting in a park in September? Just bring lawn chair and sack lunch. I know some cities have a knit-out at a shopping center so would that be a possibility? I live in Ft. Collins so would need help in picking a place that would be good. Is there anything in Arvada? Let's discuss it, get all opinions, and see if we can do it. Mo


I would love to meet and knit. As of now, Sept 24th is the only Saturday in September that would not work for me.


----------



## MOANNE

Sept 24 would work for me also. Anyone else??? And we need suggestions for a meeting place. Hope to hear from all you Colorado knitters!! Moanne


----------



## priceless77

I'm also available that day so far. Are we all in Northern Colorado? Depends on how many come, as we could take up a coffee shop corner. There is one in Greeley called 3 B's Coffee house, which is also a yarn store. I have not been there, but web page states all welcome for coffee and knitting. Maybe I'll check it and see how big it is.


----------



## ctknoll25

Assuming we're talking about meeting somewhere in northern Colorado. how about having the first get-together in Loveland? I noticed several of us are here in Loveland, and it would be central for those of you in Longmont and Fort Collins. Sazzy and Moanne mentioned Saturday as a possibility, but the 24th does not work for Sazzy. How about the 17th of September? Location? I've been to small meetings at both Daz Bog Coffee in downtown Loveland and at Panera in Centerra Marketplace near I-25 and US 34. It could be a starting point and as a group we could decide how and where we want to go in the future. I don't mind driving to Denver, either, but not on a weekly basis. Feedback????


----------



## Sazzy

ctknoll25 said:


> Assuming we're talking about meeting somewhere in northern Colorado. how about having the first get-together in Loveland? I noticed several of us are here in Loveland, and it would be central for those of you in Longmont and Fort Collins. Sazzy and Moanne mentioned Saturday as a possibility, but the 24th does not work for Sazzy. How about the 17th of September? Location? I've been to small meetings at both Daz Bog Coffee in downtown Loveland and at Panera in Centerra Marketplace near I-25 and US 34. It could be a starting point and as a group we could decide how and where we want to go in the future. I don't mind driving to Denver, either, but not on a weekly basis. Feedback????


September 17th is good for me, what time?


----------



## MOANNE

Sept 17 is okay for me - whatever works best for the most people. moanne


----------



## SailorRae

I'm a Colorado girl....born and raised in Colo Spgs. My parents are still there, but I'm now in NC. I try and get home at least twice a year. Colorado will always be home. I've lived in Aurora, Golden, Grand Lake and of course Colorado Springs : )


----------



## Sazzy

SailorRae said:


> I'm a Colorado girl....born and raised in Colo Spgs. My parents are still there, but I'm now in NC. I try and get home at least twice a year. Colorado will always be home. I've lived in Aurora, Golden, Grand Lake and of course Colorado Springs : )


May I ask where in North Carolina?


----------



## SailorRae

Sazzy said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Colorado girl....born and raised in Colo Spgs. My parents are still there, but I'm now in NC. I try and get home at least twice a year. Colorado will always be home. I've lived in Aurora, Golden, Grand Lake and of course Colorado Springs : )
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where in North Carolina?
Click to expand...

Winston-Salem


----------



## courier770

The 17th sounds great..now let's decide where. Panera doesn't mind if knitters "hang out".


----------



## priceless77

17th is good for me, what time and what place.


----------



## Sazzy

SailorRae said:


> Sazzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Colorado girl....born and raised in Colo Spgs. My parents are still there, but I'm now in NC. I try and get home at least twice a year. Colorado will always be home. I've lived in Aurora, Golden, Grand Lake and of course Colorado Springs : )
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where in North Carolina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winston-Salem
Click to expand...

Cool, I have a friend in Cooleemee, near Salisbury


----------



## Sazzy

Sazzy said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sazzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Colorado girl....born and raised in Colo Spgs. My parents are still there, but I'm now in NC. I try and get home at least twice a year. Colorado will always be home. I've lived in Aurora, Golden, Grand Lake and of course Colorado Springs : )
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where in North Carolina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winston-Salem
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, I have a friend in Cooleemee, near Salisbury
Click to expand...

And I just love going to Old Salem


----------



## ctknoll25

So far we are five for the 17th ... Moanne, Sazzy, Priceless77, courier770, and me. Panera is great about groups meeting there but doesn't have a separate room and doesn't reserve space. Dazbog has that smallish room in the back that would work for about a dozen or so and they will reserve it for us if it's not already booked. Preferences, anyone? At least we've gotten the date pinned down!


----------



## templetb

I too live in Loveland. I don't know if I will be traveling the 17th, but if I am home, I will come too.


----------



## Sazzy

ctknoll25 said:


> So far we are five for the 17th ... Moanne, Sazzy, Priceless77, courier770, and me. Panera is great about groups meeting there but doesn't have a separate room and doesn't reserve space. Dazbog has that smallish room in the back that would work for about a dozen or so and they will reserve it for us if it's not already booked. Preferences, anyone? At least we've gotten the date pinned down!


I have no preference


----------



## priceless77

Go for the coffee shop, it is quieter and I'm sure we could get the room this far out.


----------



## lilak

There are two things I can think of in Arvada. First there's Knit Knack store on Grandview in Old Towne-though that may not be big enough if there are a lot of us. The second is a lovely park very near Knit Knack, at Ralston & Wadsworth. I'm game to meet.


----------



## heatherh

September17th would workfor me in the Arvada location. The other places are too far north for me to venture. I am located in Wheat Ridge. Either the Knit Knack or the park.


----------



## ctknoll25

We're good to go for Saturday, Sept. 17, at Dazbog Coffee, 556 N. Lincoln, Loveland. I've reserved the back room for 9:30 to 11:30 that morning. Thanks for the feedback re location, etc. See you then. Celine


----------



## priceless77

See you there, should be fun!!!!!!


----------



## Sazzy

ctknoll25 said:


> We're good to go for Saturday, Sept. 17, at Dazbog Coffee, 556 N. Lincoln, Loveland. I've reserved the back room for 9:30 to 11:30 that morning. Thanks for the feedback re location, etc. See you then. Celine


Can't wait! I am excited to meet all of you!


----------



## Sazzy

lkwalker and heatherh, I will be in Denver on August 19th which is a Friday if either of you would like to get together at Knit Knack for coffee and knitting. I may even be able to bring my daughter along who lives not far from there. I will be meeting with the ladies in Loveland on Sept 17th and if either of you could come up that would be great!


----------



## MOANNE

Way to go! So happy we are meeting on the 17th. Thanks for input and help from everyone. moanne


----------



## courier770

I'll see you guys there then!


----------



## elcue

Hi from Colorado Springs! 
I've crocheted, embroidered and sewn for years. Started learning to knit about 7 months ago & now it's all I want to do!


----------



## RockyMtnLady

priceless77 said:


> I am also in Loveland. On Thursday morning we have a meetup group at yarn shop in Fort Collins. Lots of nice ladies. I have been in Loveland just over a year. Too bad our only little yarn shop closed last year.


I'm in Loveland too. I am so sorry Woolen Treasures closed.


----------



## RockyMtnLady

I live in Loveland. Used to knit at Woolen Treasures. Son and family live in Lakewood off Morrison Road. I am busy knitting baby sweaters these days.


----------



## priceless77

A group of Loveland ladies are meeting on Sept 17th at 9:30 am at dazbog coffee shop on Lincoln ave. for a get together. You sure are welcome to attend and meet some other knitters from this area.


----------



## templetb

My trip was moved to the end of September, so I plan to be there.


----------



## RockyMtnLady

priceless77 said:


> A group of Loveland ladies are meeting on Sept 17th at 9:30 am at dazbog coffee shop on Lincoln ave. for a get together. You sure are welcome to attend and meet some other knitters from this area.


That sounds like great fun. I will try to make it. How many gals from this area are on KP? Do you know?


----------



## RockyMtnLady

ctknoll25 said:


> So far we are five for the 17th ... Moanne, Sazzy, Priceless77, courier770, and me. Panera is great about groups meeting there but doesn't have a separate room and doesn't reserve space. Dazbog has that smallish room in the back that would work for about a dozen or so and they will reserve it for us if it's not already booked. Preferences, anyone? At least we've gotten the date pinned down!


I am from Loveland too. Add me to the list. I wonder if I know any of you. I spent alot of time at Woolen Treasures. My name is Sheri and I use a cane.


----------



## courier770

Can we just set one tiny ground rule? NO political discussions? Nothing ruins a group more than nasty political talk. I've left one group because of this..thanks.


----------



## RockyMtnLady

courier770 said:


> Can we just set one tiny ground rule? NO political discussions? Nothing ruins a group more than nasty political talk. I've left one group because of this..thanks.


Sounds good to me - No Politics and let's add No Religion too. It's not that I'm not religious but that can be divisive also. I'm not crazy about gossip about others either unless it's something praising someone. Maybe we should list some of the ideal things we'd like about a group. Chocolate comes to mind - LOL .... I personally love to see what other people are making and the processes they use. I love to see and hear about new patterns and yarns. It's really fun if someone is having trouble with a pattern and we/I can help them figure it out .... I love good jokes and stories. And I love to laugh till I cry. I also know that some of us from time to time need a hug. And that there are many ways to accomplish something and no way is wrong.


----------



## MOANNE

Bravo!! I'm all for no political or religious talk. We can just have fun and support each other. Sounds as though this may be a great group of good people. Moanne


----------



## ctknoll25

Sounds very reasonable to me. I feel that way about the content of some posts on this forum once in a while, but face-to-face interaction makes political and religious discussions very inappropriate - unless, of course, that's the purpose of a particular meeting. With us, I anticipate we'll find we have enough common interests to have plenty of fun and support. Kind of what I like about this forum! Really am looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## lilak

I'm not far...just at 52nd and Wads. I think the park is a good place to go. Do you want to meet at the park at Field and 44th or the one down the street from Knit Knack? Lila


----------



## heatherh

lkwalker said:


> I'm not far...just at 52nd and Wads. I think the park is a good place to go. Do you want to meet at the park at Field and 44th or the one down the street from Knit Knack? Lila


Either location would work for me, depending on the day and the time. Has a date and time been chosen and I missed it?

Heather


----------



## mmMardi

Hi,

I'm in Denver and would love to make some knitting friends. I live close to the University of Denver and right by Porter Adventist Hospital.

Hope to hear from you,
Mardi


----------



## priceless77

We are a group that meets in Loveland every Friday from 1:00pm til 3:30 pm at the Dazbog coffee shop in Loveland on hwy 287 in downtown Loveland at 4th street. It is Lincoln and 4th street. I think it might be a bit far for you to travel as we are about 60 miles north of Denver. But you are always welcome to come. I belong to 3 different knitting groups but they are all in this area between Loveland and Fort Collins. We are meeting today as usual.
Chris


----------



## mmMardi

priceless77 said:


> We are a group that meets in Loveland every Friday from 1:00pm til 3:30 pm at the Dazbog coffee shop in Loveland on hwy 287 in downtown Loveland at 4th street. It is Lincoln and 4th street. I think it might be a bit far for you to travel as we are about 60 miles north of Denver. But you are always welcome to come. I belong to 3 different knitting groups but they are all in this area between Loveland and Fort Collins. We are meeting today as usual.
> Chris


Thank you for your offer, but it is a bit far to travel during the week. Hopefully, sometime there will be a Yarn Fest where we can all meet.

It sounds like you have some great knitting opportunities around you.

Mardi


----------



## tallieu

I'm from Littleton too - in JeffCo. I knit and crochet and have 4 knitting groups, 3 that I occasionally attend and 1 that I'm pretty regular at but only just started with. I do other crafts as well.


----------



## ctknoll25

Actually I now live in Loveland, just south of Fort Collins. I'm very familiar with Littleton as I lived just east of there for over 25 years. Moved up here to be near grandkids. One sister lives in Parker and one lives just north of Southwest Plaza shopping center. I get down there about once a month or so still. Started a knitting group up here a year ago and it's still going. We meet on Friday afternoons.... in case you're ever up this way then, we'd love to have you join us. Really enjoy knitting but the others in my group are all much better at it than I am. Do you knit with other KP people? 

Celine


----------



## priceless77

I'm also from Loveland and meet with CTKnoll on Fridays. Celine is a excellent knitter and does not give herself enough credit. She has made some awesome sweaters for her grandchildren in the Harry Potter Theme.
You are always welcome to come up and visit us on Fridays, we do have a nice group of knitters that come every week.


----------



## Di Colo

Hi we have started a knitting group at the Wheat Ridge Historical park. We meet on the 4 th Wensday of the month at 7 pm. Call the Museum for more information. 303-421-9111


----------



## click click knit knit

Hi I am in Westminster. Unfortunately this city has grown so much that it is a chore to get together. You might find a group through a local yarn store or library.


----------



## FelicityZ96




----------

